# Mediocre Christmas



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

This was the first Christmas since the husband and I split. I just wasn't feeling it. Mainly went through the motions. I'm glad it's over with. Just one more thing I got through.

The way I see it is sometimes we have to have crappy situations so we can really appreciate the good ones when they come. So this year was about loss and sacrifice. Hopefully, I've planted enough seeds of hope to harvest it in for 2009.


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

*hugs* Hopefully things will improve for you in 2009


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

the new year can only improve. you are strong smart and talented. i know this may seem little from someone on a forum but i can tell you have a wonderful spirit and will thrive regardless.
please take care.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks both of you. Slightlybatty...you brought tears to my eyes. Thanks.


----------



## Lee (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Jenn,

What was the MBTI profile of your husband ?


----------

